# RESCUE: Catnap from the Heart reduces adoption fees by 50%



## BlueFrog (Jul 31, 2008)

Won't you please consider adopting one of these bunnies, most of them originally pulled from Chicago Ridge? More space cleared at Catnap _may_ allow them to rescue more. 
Beginning of Catnap's Petfinder listings for rabbits. Be sure to scroll to the next page for more

I'm particularly hopeful that *Narcissus* will find the right home. He is a stunning neutered black and white full-sized rex who was originally fostered by a 12-year old girl who stayed in touch with me. He's a neat bunny with a dominant personality who, unfortunately, nipped at the wrong person before being neutered and thus got labeled a "problem bunny" by the person who wrote his Petfinder listing. Believe me guys, this is not a problem rabbit. He has been thisclose to several adoptions but they've always fallen through at the last minute. He'd love for someone to leash-train him! At an adoption event someone just put a harness on him and he took to it like a natural. I have a great photo of him looking into the store window from the sidewalk lurking in my email archives somewhere. 

*Fudgie* and *Kato* are new arrivals from a private home (I believe) and they are just as friendly as can be. I believe they will be considered a bonded pair which must be adopted together, but check with Catnap about that. I suspect they go the "no kids" tag because of Fudgie's grooming needs, but again, that's something worth checking into. 

*Chelsie* (formerly Miss Beatrice) is a Chicago Ridge rescue. Trust me, her pictures do NOT do her justice! 

*Peach* is a staff favorite. She was a regular boarder until her owner's mom decided she was too much work and surrendered her to Catnap.

*Not on Petfinder* are two absolutely neat black bucks, 8 months old, neutered, and although a bonded pair (probably brothers) I believe Catnap will split them. They are very leggy, elegant rabbits with outrageously huge ears who beg like dogs for attention and think people are just the Bestest Things Ever. I'm almost positive they're at the Broadview PetSmart for viewing right now. The picture below is not of them, but of a nearly identical rabbit who turned up in another area shelter. (Hmm....) 

Isn't he pretty?

I don't know everyone who is in *foster care* right now, or whether they are included in the adoption fee reduction. I know that the gorgeous black tuxedo rex buck who arrived the same day as Narcissus is still in his foster home, along with a bonded pair of dwarf bucks (which is as much as I remember about them). Apparently the foster home has been having so much fun with them that they've just been hanging around. If you or someone you know might be interested in any of them, please drop me a PM and I can talk to Catnap. If you contact the shelter directly, it's likely that whoever answers the phone will have no idea what rabbits you're talking about.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *Not on Petfinder* are two absolutely neat black bucks, 8 months old, neutered, and although a bonded pair (probably brothers) I believe Catnap will split them. They are very leggy, elegant rabbits with outrageously huge ears who beg like dogs for attention and think people are just the Bestest Things Ever.


Whaaaat! They can't break up a bonded pair! They would be heart broken. This is killing me, I am so crammed right now I don't think I could squeeze in even half of a bunny, but man I wishI could take one or two.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

*gentle giants*, I feel your pain. I want to keep all the rabbits I pull from kill shelters, but these two.... oh man, they are the total package. They're the kind of rabbits who will sit in your lap while you're standing up! Absolutely can't wait to be petted and loved on. Gorgeous, too, with super shiney black coats and very hare-ish appearance - in fact, the shelter they were at thought they might be some kind of wild rabbit! They do absolutely everything together, from eating at the dish to drinking from the water bottle to begging for attention. Ordinarily Catnap won't split a bonded pair, but there was some talk about doing so in this case because the market for two black large-ish (7 -8 pounds, maybe) rabbits together is nearly nil. In fact, part of why I was allowed to bring them in was that their chances of euthanization were 99.99% where they were. I'm not sure whether or not splitting the pair is the route they've chosen to go, only that it was discussed.

With apologies to my beloved Copperfield, I really am a big(ger) rabbit person at heart and I hate how their odds for adoption are so slim. Big buns deserve love too!


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2008)

How long have they got? Are they littertrained?


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Now that they're at Catnap, they're safe as houses. Catnap's no-kill, where they came from was not (and was overcapacity, too - they would have had only days at most to live if Catnap hadn't taken them). About litter box training, I have no idea. But.... watch your in-box for a P.M. with an idea.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Whaaaat! They can't break up a bonded pair! They would be heart broken. This is killing me, I am so crammed right now I don't think I could squeeze in even half of a bunny, but man I wishI could take one or two.



Well, here's an opening for me to chime in I suppose.

First though, I want it to be known that I just took in three new lops from a forum member needing immediate help and that puts me up to 8 rabbits.... All of my buns are house pets...

I haven't been able to respond with good concience to either of you guys until now because you're both in IL, the need is equal... and I know transporting even to Mo (just past St Louis) has been impossible in other offers I've made.

Personally I feel I *could* help out, depending on how you guys feel about me having 3 brand new guys (they're in the blog section now) - GG, your Charlie is a dollface but then they all are really. 

BlueFrog, I haven't seen any pictures of the rabbits that were at the animal welfare league. The last time I looked no pics were available. Will catnap be providing pictures?

I'm not so choosy - I'm perhaps a "rare" that likes white buns with red eyes.

I'll be getting offline shortly because I work 3rd shift and have to sleep before going in to work tonite BUT - if I can be of assistance as you guys ponder a solution together keep in mind I'm available. I can't go to IL but I'll be commuting between Rolla and Union Missouri this weekend.

Aside from my brothers birthday get-together (his bday was yesterday) on Sunday afternoon I'll be free starting at 5:30am Saturday morning ...

I don't know how close you guys are to each other but if I can help either or both, so be it. I have friends who will step up and help foster, find homes or adopt. I don't have limitless resources but I do have many available.

And, on a good note, our gas prices here have dropped from $3.89 to $3.63.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 1, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Beginning of Catnap's Petfinder listings for rabbits. Be sure to scroll to the next page for more


Oops! Just saw this.. I have to peek at the pics before I get offline.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Leaf, bless your heart for sticking with this Illinoian. The saga of why a certain BWB isn't already in your hands is ... well, tedious and frustrating, I guess. Whether she was overlooked once Trixie passed, or whether the endless vague delays (and subsequent departure without notice) were a subtle hint that the transport offer had been withdrawn, I really don't know. 

GG, whereabouts do you live? Perhaps a bunnypool arrangement would be in our best interests. At $4.40ish per gallon I know I can't afford to drive mine all the way, but if we could split it .... maybe something could be worked out?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 1, 2008)

I am about three and half hours from Catnap, I looked it up on Map Quest. We would have to meet in the middle or get transport help, I can't drive all that way either.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Two new bunnies to Catnap today! A to-die-for gorgeous orange Jersey Wooly doe, spayed, and an equally gorgeous REW dwarf mix girl, also spayed. If you're interested, let me know and I'll arrange pictures sooner rather than later for them.

*gg* what major city are you closest to?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 2, 2008)

This distance seperation sucks, but maybe the transport site I helped create years ago will help:

http://www.acmepettransport.com

Just go to the forum and post if any of this is possible. Maybe posts on the petfinder message boards will help as well. Are either of you members there? I was for a long time but when animal planet took over my user name was purged. I did resign-up on the forums there - maybe we all could meet there and do a transport/rescue/foster plea?


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 2, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *

*gg* what major city are you closest to? 






How major do you mean? I am about 45 minutes to an hour from Champaign, about three to three and half hours from the outskirts of Chicago.


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2008)

Leaf, while transport in those areas is often difficult, I dont think its impossible. I have a lot of contacts in IN and IL. Let me know if you guys work something out and Im more than happy to take over trying to arrange transport. I got Winston and Vega all the way from St Louis to Michigan to Canada so I think we can do this!


----------



## myheart (Aug 3, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Two new bunnies to Catnap today! A to-die-for gorgeous orange Jersey Wooly doe, spayed, and an equally gorgeous REW dwarf mix girl, also spayed. If you're interested, let me know and I'll arrange pictures sooner rather than later for them.



Pictures are always healpful!!!! If Katie goes to a forever later this month, I would take the JW. I guess I am kind of hooked on the breed now...

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 3, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha! I've created a Wooly monster! And don't forget Fudgie and his Dutch buddy....

I'm sure Catnap will have pictures of the two new arrivals up mid-week. The person in charge of their Petfinder listings usually comes in on Tuesday to take pictures, etc. Just wanted to be sure to mention their presence. 

I owe a lot of people a lot of emails and PMs. Will get back to everyone as soon as I can. Diseased hands make typing painful, and I'm the coordinator for a big rat lovers' event that's taking place tomorrow. So many things to do, so little time to do them in!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 3, 2008)

A small update from me - thanks to Onion's sweet behavior and disposition one of my friends has stepped up saying she'd like to adopt a red eyed white rabbit if one is available.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 3, 2008)

Would a gorgeous little REW mini rex do?! Please please please please!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 3, 2008)

I know she would be perfect - and I am in the process of trying to convince her that Kato would be a complimentary addition, in light of my grey/white dutch girl Ibimi.

I have a few phone calls to make yet and want to get my cooking started, as I have a family get together to attend early this afternoon.


----------



## myheart (Aug 3, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Ha ha ha ha! I've created a Wooly monster! And don't forget Fudgie and his Dutch buddy....



If Leaf's friend took Kato, I would like it if people from CatNap could try to date Fudgie and new little orange JW to see if they might have a bond. Katie is still scheduled to have dates this month, so I do not know if she will be with me at the end of the month. I like fuzzy-kids in pairs: two dutchies, two woolies, two flemmies. (I thought I would put a period there because that should be it... :?...I think....) All of these plans are happening, I think it is getting to be thetime for action soon.

*Leaf*, if your friend needs time to decide about the mini rex, I would be happy to house her until things become permanent, although I am in the wrong direction from getting her to you. But she would be safe from the possibility of being euth'd.

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a definant home awaiting Kato (the grey dutch) and the REW rex if there is any possibility of pulling and transporting to Missouri.


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 5, 2008)

Haley is working on transport arrangements. I've asked Chicago Ridge to spay the little REW mini rex, on the theory that somehow I was going to find her a home. AND.... Leaf, you like the disabled ones, right? How about a beautiful, sweet as pie English spot mix (emphasis on mix) who is blind from cataracts?


----------

